# Invasion of Wee Beasties



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

I didn't know which section to put this in, so it's in pets!
A few weeks ago, my kitchen was suddenly infested with tiny beetles. I had recently bought a new rug and thought they must have hatched from inside it, so I took it outside and sprayed it with insecticide. However it made no difference...the wee things kept appearing...climbing the walls, and popping up everywhere. 
Yesterday, I started spring cleaning, and I cleaned out the cupboard where I keep my pet supplies. I found the source of the beetles. I had bought a large bag of wild bird seed and it was obvious that this was where the creatures had hatched from. I dumped the lot straight into the dustbin and scrubbed out the cupboard. Hopefully, that will be the end of the matter.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Has this happened to anyone else?


....Glad you found the source!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh yes, I found four of the little beasties hiding in my record collection.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ve had it happen with flour and cornmeal.

I feel bad that you deprived the neighborhood birds of the seeds and the fresh protein.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Eek creepy crawlies make my skin crawl.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> Eek creepy crawlies make my skin crawl.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

I've never had it happen, and we buy wild  bird seed by the large sack.. as well as Hedgehog  food.  However we're in a different situation to you, we have garden storage to keep ours, and I don't keep it in the shed I bought a 1/2  size  wheelie bin specifically just to store the wild animal food...






How will you store yours now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve had it happen with flour and cornmeal.
> 
> I feel bad that you deprived the neighborhood birds of the seeds and the fresh protein.


I used to feed the birds in the garden but the seed attracted rats. Instead, I have been taking seed to the park and feeding the birds there. I haven't been out for a while because I've been feeling unwell, so that's why I hadn't opened the cupboard for a few weeks.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've never had it happen, and we buy wild  bird seed by the large sack.. as well as Hedgehog  food.  However we're in a different situation to you, we have garden storage to keep ours, and I don't keep it in the shed I bought a 1/2  size  wheelie bin specifically just to store the wild animal food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see little holes in the seed where the insects had hatched from. Putting it in a sealed container would have kept them confined, but wouldn't have stopped them hatching out. In future, I'll buy small bags.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I used to feed the birds in the garden but the seed attracted rats. Instead, I have been taking seed to the park and feeding the birds there. I haven't been out for a while because I've been feeling unwell, so that's why I hadn't opened the cupboard for a few weeks.


we feed our birds up very high, and in squirrel proof cages... ( thank god we've never seen a rat here)...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> we feed our birds up very high, and in squirrel proof cages... ( thank god we've never seen a rat here)...


I live close to a recreation ground, where a lot of litter gets dropped. There is also a chip shop, take-aways  and several pubs near by. People are very messy and drop their leavings wherever they happen to be. You can't blame the rats for moving in...they are just taking advantage of the situation, as are all the rooks and pigeons.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie,,Put  the bird seed in  your freezer.
If  you notice  bugs in anything else put hem in zip lock bags.


.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Has this happened to anyone else?


I had moths hatch out of a bag of some sort of seeds (maybe some treats for a hamster I had long long ago I forget now), and after than I kept those in the refrigerator.  Gee I cannot remember the details at all it was so long ago.  I'm getting old!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Rosemarie,,Put  the bird seed in  your freezer.
> If  you notice  bugs in anything else put hem in zip lock bags.
> 
> 
> .


That's a good idea. I have pet birds and keep their seed in a locked container. I'm wondering if the wild bird seed included wheat seeds and that was where the little varmints hatched from. I'm curious to know what they were.


----------

